# Avtex tv?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

After much messing about deciding what tv to buy what do you think about the Avtex 7 in 1 tv's?


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I have an Avtex TV. After using several TV's in the van this is by far the best for picture quality, angle of viewing (important in van) that I have ever had. Expensive? Yes, but, in my humble opinion worth it.

Many will come on and tell you about their £50.00 TV from Tesco etc... Good luck to them :lol: Been there, had enough of cheap TV's.

I picked mine up of ebay for a good price.

Jed


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We had one that was Free with our new caravan, so impressed with the picture quality, angle views, DVD and the ability to insert a memory stick to either record or to play back movies that I downloaded. We sold TV with the caravan, and then brought another one to go in the van Excellent even if rather expensive.

Boomba


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well pleased with out Avtex-nothing to date ever gone wrong with it-touch wood.

Steve


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

After buying a cheap TV/DVD combo without research we realised that the viewing angles in the van were terrible. Unless you were sitting straight on to the TV the picture appeared dark and negative.
It was consigned to the kitchen and replaced with an Avtex and what a difference. Perfect pictures and easy tuning. Maybe a lot more expensive but you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Another tick for the Avtex here. After doing a bit of rewiring in the van, our old TV mysteriously blew up 8O Nothing to do with the red wire being negative, I suppose :roll: 

We bought the 16" widescreen Avtex (10% off for end of season), and it was brilliant on our last trip on both TV and DVD.

I know it's expensive, but it should last us years - as long as I don't do any more rewiring, that is.

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

gor blimey Gerald, you had better go to night classes. :lol: :lol: or look up howto.com on your Kindle.

cabby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Another vote for Avtex here. We also tried cheaper TVs when we had the caravan. Now have Avtex and it is brilliant. Good sound and brilliant colours.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Very good TV 

Well worth the extra £


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like the new TV for me!

Who sells them?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I find the sound quality good but volume is low.

joe


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

They do seem to be the bees knees and I also would buy one as the viewing angle on other small screen tv's generally seems to be crap, BUT (here I get on my soapbox) their digital signal receiving capability is still confined to the 'old' MPEG2 and so they are no use to us here in MPEG4 land, unless confined to satellite use.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> our old TV mysteriously blew up 8O Nothing to do with the red wire being negative, I suppose :roll: Gerald


What an idiot you are Gerald, and you a technician too!!! 8O 8O

How on earth could you do something so stupid!! 

*Please *tell me . . . it's a while ago now, but I still can't understand how I did exactly the same!   

As for the Avtex. Great firm to deal with and excellent telly.

Heavier than the Alden 16" equivalent, and arguably not quite such an aesthetically pleasing design. :?: The light weight of the Alden means it can be left permanently on its bracket in the van with no worries about lumpy roads - and it claims to be vibration resistant too.

Not a lot to choose between the two, I'd say. :wink:

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

joedenise said:


> I find the sound quality good but volume is low.
> 
> joe


on ours, the volume is only low when we put a film in, just a matter of whacking the sound right up to like 50-60. On normal tv the sound is normally on about 6-8. Strange that.

Steve


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I must be the odd one out. I bought a new W152D from John Lewis and I don't think I would never buy another Avtex. Its difficult to retune with a poor viewing angle and now with digital I get less than half the stations I do with my other tv.


----------

